# Rally Class



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

I don't know if this video will work or not as I've never done one before. It's our first rally-o class from last Saturday. We're not too good yet; I'm walking too slow, Maggie's jumping up for her treat and then I got confused as to which direction I was suppose to go in. It was lots of fun and I can't wait for tomorrow's class and then a sanction match on Sunday. 

[URL="[/URL]


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really nice for a first try  I wish I had some film from when Molly did rally classes - she loves doing heelwork so really enjoyed doing the courses but was so stressed at the rest of the time it was just not worth it for us.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done you - Maggie is obviously having fun 
I agree with you - the trickiest part is being the handler and having to work out what you are meant to be doing from the signs  It does get easier when you have done a bit more because you know the moves.... I did a bit for a while - Inzi loved it, Kiki found the barky dogs who did it with her worrying. Dot has not really had the experience.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm thoroughly impressed especially for your first try! Maggie is watching your every move and she is doing a beautiful job. I would be so proud of myself and my dog. Very nicely done and thank you for sharing with us. Wow!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my, that would be my definition of a nightmare! All the turning, stopping, stressing over which side to have her on. Someone please explain to me what part of that is fun? Rufus and I are far too free spirited for that type of control. (So said because we wouldn't have a snowballs chance in hell to be as good as the lovely Maggie ).


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Fairlie, that is my reason for being sooo impressed. Maybe one day Sophie will be as wonderfully trained and responsive. It is beautiful to watch, I enjoyed it a few times.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

So while Maggie was having a nap I laid out all my rally signs on the floor and was practicing as if she was at my side and quietly talking to my imaginary dog when I glance down and behold; there is little Maggie awake from her nap practicing right along with me. She really must like doing rally-o.


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Oh that is awesome, she must enjoy it!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

We went to the Rally Sanction Match today. She was brilliant both inside and outside the ring! I was pretty good too. We each made one mistake but in the end we got :third: with a passing score of 98. I'm so happy. We've only just started rally classes having been twice now. (her mustache is mucky in the picture cause she was eating her peanut butter and cheese kong).


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Yay! Congratulations Miss Maggie Fluffy Legs and Barb - you make a fantastic team


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wowza, congratulations Barb and Maggie, that is an awesome start to what is sure to be a long and accomplished career.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow - fantastic work - what a team


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Here's the video of the sanction match. I'm not sure why it's green, maybe a light reflected off something, I don't know. You can really see how much she has improved and also see Maggie's mistake near the end and my mistake right at the end of the course. [URL="[/URL]


----------



## Alittlepoo (Apr 29, 2015)

Beautiful, congratulations on your score! In your picture Maggie looks as if she is smiling. Very happy for you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Really nice - looks like you both enjoyed it very much


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Well Rally-o class is all done. So much fun. As there were only two of us in the class and progressed quickly we learned and practiced all levels of the rally signs even though it was a rally novice class. Tomorrow we're going to an obedience fun match. We're entered in the pre-novice class and then next Saturday we start our intermediate obedience classes. It's been a busy Fall for little Maggie poo. The other thing she has been learning is to stay quiet in her crate. She never had one until this summer when we decided to start going to shows. Cries a bit but is pretty good if I cover it with a blanket.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

:whoo: Went to the fun match today. Had it been a CKC Show, little Maggie would have received a qualifying score in pre novice. I was so happy it's the first time she actually did her sit for examination and then her group 30 second sit stay. I swear she was the fastest dog to run across the ring for her recall too. :whoo:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Maggie will you please come and explain to Rufus how to be so good.


----------

